# Who are the famous people you've met?



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 12, 2013)

Has anyone met a famous peron before? Like a celebrity, sports star, or someone known that is important? Just curious to know who have you met and how. I guess I'll start. I havent met much but when I went to college in Lancaster, CA (in the Mojave Desert area) I watched a elementary football game and met Cuba Gooding, Jr. from the movies "Snow Dogs" and "Radio". He was watching his son play football. Well thats one of my stories! How bout u???


----------



## wellington (Jan 12, 2013)

I have met Don Johnson from Miami Vice and other shows. He was in my home town boat racing. Tom probably has met the most. Give us the long list Tom


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2013)

Will Smith, Will Farell, Josh Brolin, Jim Carey, Leonardo DiCaprio, Rosario Dawson, Arnold Scwartzeneggar, John C. Reilly, Michelle Rodrigues, Patrick Swayze, Jay Leno, Conan O'Brian, Ellen Degeneres, Drew Carey, Russel Crowe, Quentin Tarrantino, The Cohen Brothers, Danny Aiello, Thomas Jane, Patricia Arquette, David Arqutte, Paul Ruebens, Zoe Saldana, Reese Witherspoon, Michael Jordan, Verne Troyer, Jamie Foxx... Ok. I'm tired of thinking about it now, but the list could go on and on and on...


----------



## Neal (Jan 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> Will Smith, Will Farell, Josh Brolin, Jim Carey, Leonardo DiCaprio, Rosario Dawson, Arnold Scwartzeneggar, John C. Reilly, Michelle Rodrigues, Patrick Swayze, Jay Leno, Conan O'Brian, Ellen Degeneres, Drew Carey, Russel Crowe, Quentin Tarrantino, The Cohen Brothers, Danny Aiello, Thomas Jane, Patricia Arquette, David Arqutte, Paul Ruebens, Zoe Saldana, Reese Witherspoon, Michael Jordan, Verne Troyer, Jamie Foxx... Ok. I'm tired of thinking about it now, but the list could go on and on and on...



That's it?


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2013)

Neal said:


> Ok. I'm tired of thinking about it now, but the list could go on and on and on...



That's it?
[/quote]

See above... It would be easier if you just asked me if I've met someone you are curious about. This is my 17th year in the industry. I've met most of them at one point or another and sicced my dogs on a lot of them.


----------



## Neal (Jan 12, 2013)

I know and have met several locally "famous people" (loosely used, more like big names), but nothing that would be halfway interesting to anyone outside of AZ. Chuck Norris came to my elementary school one time and I got to shake his hand. 

I've been to Danny Ainge's house several times, and Donny Osmond showed up to my church a few weeks ago. Donny had a huge group of girls around him so I didn't get to say hi.


and just kidding Tom. That's already an impressive list. 

How about Tom Hanks? He's one of mine and probably everyone's favorite actors.


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2013)

Nope. Not yet. I tried to tell them "Wilson" should be a dog, but somebody else was just more on the ball than me...


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 12, 2013)

We hung out with Ricky Carmicheal (Motocross) for a weekend in Vegas at one of his races about 12 yrs ago. We even partied with him in the Boom Boom room which I think is at the Hard Rock! It was fun. I have a pictures of us with him and his girlfriend at the time. 
Steve Garvey (Dogers) at Sears when I was about 10.


----------



## Seejai (Jan 12, 2013)

Stephan Jenkins (lead singer of Third Eye Blind) a couple times, Darin Erstad (baseball player), and.... OK, I live in North Dakota, we have slim celebrity pickings.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 12, 2013)

I met **** Butkus in 1970.


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 12, 2013)

I met got a big hug and a pic with "Sons of Anarchy" Ryan Hurst (Opie.. and Layla...) we also took a nice ride with them. It was for a charity event. For abused children


----------



## Angi (Jan 12, 2013)

My husband works with the father of the kid on' Once upon a time' . I met the dad, not too exciting. I met Diane Jacobs and a few other polaticians. Still nothing exciting. I don't even remember their names.


----------



## Edna (Jan 12, 2013)

I had my pic taken with Michael Franti at a blues festival, and years ago I gave Ray Benson (of Asleep at the Wheel) a ride through the flooded streets of Wichita, KS. The radio station that was hosting him provided him with a tiny Honda whatever, and it made the step-side jacked up Ford truck I was in pretty attractive by comparison


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 12, 2013)

I met Linda McMahon on Halloween at a parade and took a picture with her. My daughter met and took a picture with Jerry Springer. I have seen Martha Stewart from a far. She just looks like a normal middle aged women but she travels with security. I wanted to meet Fifty Cent when he lived in my area but never saw him . 
Only boring celebs live in CT.


----------



## lisalove (Jan 12, 2013)

Janet Jackson (unbelievably sweet and kind) Jody Foster, Michael Douglas, Kathy Ireland, Halle Berry, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson, Anthony Hopkins, David James Elliot, John O'Hurley, Kenny Loggins, Kurt Russell, Steven Tyler, Reba-could be more--can't remember.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Tom, what did you meet Zoe Saldana for? She's one of my favorite actresses...

OHH, how about Johnny Depp???


----------



## dds7155 (Jan 12, 2013)

the Doobie Brothers , Brian Wilson, , Ronnie Wood Gregg Allman, steve cropper , Duck Dunn , Elvis,, a few months before he died, he's known in Memphis for buying people cadillac so i asked him to buy me one but he just laughed, tons of other musicians,


Tom ,what do you do or did for a living? if you dont mind saying,,


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 12, 2013)

To many to name, I was a security supervisor at the Mirage hotel in Las Vegas, so I got to do a lot of celeb escorts. My favorite hands down was Mike Rowe from dirty jobs. A very nice and funny guy.


----------



## Neal (Jan 12, 2013)

dmarcus said:


> My favorite hands down was Mike Rowe from dirty jobs. A very nice and funny guy.



That's pretty cool. He seems like a fun guy.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wayne Newton and Michael Stanley.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 13, 2013)

captain hook. i met him at disney in fla. oh yeah, i almost forgot meat loaf. i worked at his concert, years ago.


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hey Tom, what did you meet Zoe Saldana for? She's one of my favorite actresses...
> 
> OHH, how about Johnny Depp???



"Columbiana". We filmed for around two weeks in Mexico City. After working with her, she is one of my favorites too. So bright and intelligent, kind and helpful, yet totally competent and able to handle her business. And looks wise, holy cow... gorgeous. Remember her dogs at her secret lair, and then at the very end of the movie? "EAT!"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 13, 2013)

Neal said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite hands down was Mike Rowe from dirty jobs. A very nice and funny guy.
> ...



I would love to meet Mike Rowe he seems like just a normal & cool guy.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tom, what did you meet Zoe Saldana for? She's one of my favorite actresses...
> ...


my fav. eat!!! i loved it.


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2013)

dds7155 said:


> Tom ,what do you do or did for a living? if you dont mind saying,,



I train animals for the entertainment industry. Mostly dogs, but I get the occasional baboon, tortoise, orangutan, pigeon, tarantula, vulture, bee, rhinoceros, giraffe, rat, bear, cobra, hawk, alligator, etc., job.


----------



## bigred (Jan 13, 2013)

I met ASCOTT I think she is a star in the high desert area


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 13, 2013)

I was two seats away from Ricky Gervais when we flew to New York last February ( British comic actor... maybe not so famous in the USA?). He's ever so short! We were flying First Class thanks to the several gaziliion airmiles my husband has earned on business trips.

My Mum's claim to fame is several visits from Anthony Hopkins, before he was famous, when she was working at County Hall in Cardiff. His student grant hadn't been paid for Drama School and he had to keep coming back in to sort things out with her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 13, 2013)

bigred said:


> I met ASCOTT I think she is a star in the high desert area



I would love to meet Angela too!! I have a bigger TFO wish list than celebrity wish list!! Sorry OP for going OT.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 13, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > I met ASCOTT I think she is a star in the high desert area
> ...


There are a few tortoises on here I'd like to meet as well as the people who look after them and post their pictures on here.


----------



## bigred (Jan 13, 2013)

JoesMum said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...



Yep- some pretty cool people on here


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2013)

Momof4 said:


> We hung out with Ricky Carmicheal (Motocross) for a weekend in Vegas at one of his races about 12 yrs ago.



Now THAT would have me star struck! That guy is and always will be the GOAT!!! I know some people who know him, but never met him.


----------



## wellington (Jan 13, 2013)

JoesMum said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...



I too have a bigger TFO list of both humans and their torts. Lots of great people on here. Wish we all could live closer


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 13, 2013)

DrewsLife727 said:


> Has anyone met a famous peron before? Like a celebrity, sports star, or someone known that is important? Just curious to know who have you met and how. I guess I'll start. I havent met much but when I went to college in Lancaster, CA (in the Mojave Desert area) I watched a elementary football game and met Cuba Gooding, Jr. from the movies "Snow Dogs" and "Radio". He was watching his son play football. Well thats one of my stories! How bout u???



No way! I live in Palmdale CA!!!!! 20 minute's from Lancaster!!! 


My dad has a friend who's dad was the inventor of the bendy straw!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 13, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> DrewsLife727 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone met a famous peron before? Like a celebrity, sports star, or someone known that is important? Just curious to know who have you met and how. I guess I'll start. I havent met much but when I went to college in Lancaster, CA (in the Mojave Desert area) I watched a elementary football game and met Cuba Gooding, Jr. from the movies "Snow Dogs" and "Radio". He was watching his son play football. Well thats one of my stories! How bout u???
> ...





Ahh Palmdale =] Home of Tom's Dinner =] Miss that place


----------



## bigred (Jan 13, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> DrewsLife727 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone met a famous peron before? Like a celebrity, sports star, or someone known that is important? Just curious to know who have you met and how. I guess I'll start. I havent met much but when I went to college in Lancaster, CA (in the Mojave Desert area) I watched a elementary football game and met Cuba Gooding, Jr. from the movies "Snow Dogs" and "Radio". He was watching his son play football. Well thats one of my stories! How bout u???
> ...





Tortoiseboy, I hate to be the one to tell you this but you're gonna have to do a little better than that


----------



## turtlelubber (Jan 13, 2013)

Steven Tyler Kelly Clarkson Johnny Depp and Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## devsharkey (Jan 13, 2013)

I dunno if anyone really knows her unless they're in the sport, but Dominique Daniels. The seven year champ of women's BMX racing. She's smokin' hot~




turtlelubber said:


> Steven Tyler Kelly Clarkson Johnny Depp and Jennifer Lawrence



No way. Steve Tyler?! What's he like?!


----------



## weldorNate (Jan 13, 2013)

Never really met anyone famous but have seen the Nickleback group when they were in Fargo


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ive also seen the lakers and clippers in person


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I don't know about the rest of you, but I consider our Tom a celebrity. And I've had the good fortune to meet him a couple times and I count him as a friend.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2013)

bigred said:


> My dad has a friend who's dad was the inventor of the bendy straw!



Tortoiseboy, I hate to be the one to tell you this but you're gonna have to do a little better than that
[/quote]

How about this. I met the guy who created the formula for 10W30, lol.

Also met the founder of Cold Stone. He actually lived down the street from me growing up. He had a pool shaped like an ice cream cone, and the cherry on top was a hot tub.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 14, 2013)

I cannot name anyone, for confidentiality reasons.
I have been a detox nurse and done approx 40 private duty cases, all Hollywood people.

I did grow up on the same street as Michael Jackson, in Encino. Saw him all the time. ( and his chimp)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 14, 2013)

kathyth said:


> I cannot name anyone, for confidentiality reasons.
> I have been a detox nurse and done approx 40 private duty cases, all Hollywood people.
> 
> I did grow up on the same street as Michael Jackson, in Encino. Saw him all the time. ( and his chimp)



Wow, that seems like it would be an incredibly hard job! It's sad that drug abuse is such a pandemic among celebrities.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 14, 2013)

A lot of our local sports stars live in my area so I see a lot of them regularly around town. I have met Chris Draper, Justin Verlander, The Bonderman guy- my husband knows him and helped him with something a few years ago, I have no idea what (Robots?? RC Cars)?? My best friend's husband was a pro linebacker so through them I have also met a lot of people in the NFL at their parties. I haven't really met any movie or TV stars though, except for Seth from hardcore pawn. He lives in my neighborhood. He's maybe 5 ft 3 and isn't as outspoken as he seems on TV.
I meet a lot of well known CEOs in my job and I work for two men that are probably household names.


I forgot that I met wolfgang puck a few years ago at his restaurant during the north American international auto show. I was there hosting a big party of clients and he came over and talked with us for a while. My clients were so excited. I also met big Sean there last year. I didn't know who he was by looking at him until he told me. His massive diamond earrings caught my attention half way down the aisle. My husband says I am like a raccoon.. I get mesmerized by shiny things


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jan 14, 2013)

Rode in an elevator with Kareem Abdul Jabbar about 10ish years ago, didn't know who he was at the time but he said hi (I was only like 11 or 12 at the time).


----------



## bigred (Jan 14, 2013)

Neal said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > My dad has a friend who's dad was the inventor of the bendy straw!
> ...



How about this. I met the guy who created the formula for 10W30, lol.

Also met the founder of Cold Stone. He actually lived down the street from me growing up. He had a pool shaped like an ice cream cone, and the cherry on top was a hot tub.
[/quote]

OK OK only because it involves ice cream


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2013)

kathyth said:


> I did grow up on the same street as Michael Jackson, in Encino. Saw him all the time. ( and his chimp)



Ahh yes. I know Bubbles well...


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 14, 2013)

Some funky rapper dude that was going on a world tour lived down the street from me. He liked to play music at his house four houses down that I could hear in my living room. Does that count ? 

Wait I just remembered one. Jamie Foxx was in Miami, in my neighborhood for some reason. At the time, there was this 40+ foot ficus in the front yard...Very pretty tree. He wanted to take pictures in front of it. I let him. Funny part is...My cat was out . He climbed into the camera-mans bag...The magazine they were taking pictures for calling Jamie "the cat whisperer".


----------



## Laura (Jan 14, 2013)

Slash, Tippi Hedren...Ian Anderson,


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 14, 2013)

I met a guy who said he was a famous rapper. I forgot his name but I dont think I believe him. He was selling his CD on a Walmart parking lot


----------



## CharlieM (Jan 15, 2013)

Kelly Ripa, Mark Consuelos, Jerry Seinfeld, Patti Labelle and "Salty" Jarrod Saltalamacchia.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 15, 2013)

DrewsLife727 said:


> I met a guy who said he was a famous rapper. I forgot his name but I dont think I believe him. He was selling his CD on a Walmart parking lot



MC Hammer?


----------



## jtrux (Jan 15, 2013)

Ive met a few Spurs players over the years, cant recall the names, im not really a sports fan. 

On an interesting note...this is one of those of a friend deals buuuuut my best friend has some sort of fifteenth cousin or something who is grandson of one of John Rockefeller partners...so basically wealthier beyond all our beliefs. He has some sort of trust set up that pays huge dividends annually in the seven digits...to my knowledge hes never worked a day in his life, just one big party. Must be nice.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 15, 2013)

bigred said:


> Tortoiseboy, I hate to be the one to tell you this but you're gonna have to do a little better than that



I know  We just think it's funny!  It's sorta our joke because it's really lame, yet not  But my dad also went to school with Jack Black!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 15, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoiseboy, I hate to be the one to tell you this but you're gonna have to do a little better than that
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 15, 2013)

Tom said:


> Ahh yes. I know Bubbles well...



Really?! What was he like???




DrewsLife727 said:


> I met a guy who said he was a famous rapper. I forgot his name but I dont think I believe him. He was selling his CD on a Walmart parking lot



Your SURE we was famous?


----------



## KingInCulver (Jan 15, 2013)

i am terrible with actually recognizing celebrities as themselves. more often, i will be >thisclose< to saying, "has anyone ever told you that you look like that celebrity [their name here]?" luckily my friends will grab me before that happens (again) since they know i have a problem.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 15, 2013)

jtrux said:


> Ive met a few Spurs players over the years, cant recall the names, im not really a sports fan.
> 
> On an interesting note...this is one of those of a friend deals buuuuut my best friend has some sort of fifteenth cousin or something who is grandson of one of John Rockefeller partners...so basically wealthier beyond all our beliefs. He has some sort of trust set up that pays huge dividends annually in the seven digits...to my knowledge hes never worked a day in his life, just one big party. Must be nice.



My husband went to boarding school and has a few friend's from his school like that. We call them 'trustafarians'.


----------



## sibi (Jan 15, 2013)

I meet President Bill Clinton, and he listened to my story as he was visiting families who lost their homes during one of the worst wildfires north Florida ever experienced. I met most of the Star Trek crew back in the 70's during a Star Trek convention. I took a picture of my 5 year old daughter wrapping her arms around "Scotty 's" leg. I meet AndrÃ© Aggasi during a tennis match in Palm Coast, FL. He won against, what's his name? The tennis star that always has a tantrum when he loses- bad temperament! I met Ricky Martin when he was a teen with Minudo. One day I'd like to meet the "stars" here at this forum


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jan 15, 2013)

I wanna meet Johnny Depp... although he kinda seems like he would be a jerk in person.


----------



## chase thorn (Jan 15, 2013)

I met Ryan Sheckler at a skatepark here in Colorado... That is about it


----------



## TinkfromMD (Jan 19, 2013)

The Rock... Back when it was WWF... Thought my sister was going to faint.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 19, 2013)

hi, when i was a wild child i met jody foster twice in one night. the first club i was at she said it wasnt her. later that night , i went to another club. we bump into each other and i told her to stop following me around. it was her and we and a good laught. that was in norwalk and bridgeport, ct. i belive she was going school at yale at that time.


----------



## Neal (Jan 21, 2013)

I forgot one, I went to high school with Terell Suggs #55 of the Baltimore Ravens. Even back then, everyone knew he was going to go pro and they wanted to make sure he got through high school...it was actually kind of weird to see all of the special treatment he got.

Those were some of the funnest high school football games I went to though.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 21, 2013)

Musicians: Willie Nelson, Ray Wylie Hubbard, Joan Jett, Stephane Wrembel, Hoyt Axton, Van Cliburn, Alan Munde, Slim Richey, Joe Carr, Sharon White, Ricky Skaggs. Toured w/ John Prine for about a year.

Politicians: Former POTUS Jimmy Carter (at an airport), Gov. Rick Perry (no comment, but at a fund-raiser), David Duke (makes Perry look like a reputable individual, at another fund-raiser).

Athletes: Pierre Garcon, Midge Dandridge, Fred Bear, Howard Hill, Byron Ferguson.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 21, 2013)

KingInCulver said:


> i am terrible with actually recognizing celebrities as themselves. more often, i will be >thisclose< to saying, "has anyone ever told you that you look like that celebrity [their name here]?" luckily my friends will grab me before that happens (again) since they know i have a problem.



Haha! I have the same problem! I never recognize celebrities! My friends always do, though and they're like "Do you know who that was?" and my answer is usually something like "huh?" haha! I once told Selena Gomez that she "looks like that chick from the Disney channel."


----------



## Hauntmom (Jan 21, 2013)

I met Ray Park (darthmall), Verne Troyer (mini me), Hilary Duff, lol Corey Haim, Corey Feldman, Daniel Logan (young Boba fett) that's all I can think of right now. I got my picture with all of them too


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jan 22, 2013)

I wanna meet Darth Maul!! He is so awesome!! hahaha. He was also the only redeeming character in that GI Joe movie -_-


----------



## Tortus (Jan 22, 2013)

I met Angelina Jolie on nature hike in Belize. We hit it off right away. Afterwards we hung out on a private yacht but I couldn't stay very long. She kept coming on to me and her breath was bad. Deal breaker.

This happened.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh, We are friends with Javier Colon. He won the first season of the Voice. I am not sure if he is a celebrity though. He grew up with my husband and was with the Derick Truck's band before going out on his own. His wife Maureen and kids are really sweet and live about 10 minutes from us.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 22, 2013)

I met Prince.....dont know if many of you like him but I do and it was amazing!! I went to his concert....6th time and I was in the second row with my friends. He pointed at me and my friend beside me and we got to go on stage for about a second. Only a second but it was totally amazing! 

anyone like him?


----------



## DeanS (Jan 22, 2013)

Van Halen (before they were famous...and Dave on a more regular basis in the mid-80s)
Ted Nugent
Danica McKellar 
Alyssa Milano (at Disneyland...talked to her briefly while waiting in line for the Matterhorn)
Amanda Pays (from the TV series THE FLASH)
Hillary Swank
Wilmer Valderama
Danny Trejos
Kourtney Kardashian 
Linda Blair
Christina Ricci
Burt Ward
Arnold Schwarzenegger
River Phoenix
Tommy Lee and Pamela Anderson
Alan Jackson
Richard Pryor
Anthony Perkins
Robin Williams
...most of the Dodgers from 1970 - 1980...one of my best friend's is the grandson of Walter O'Malley
Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
Kermit Washington
Don Ford
Cazzie Russell

...I think that's it!


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> No way! I live in Palmdale CA!!!!! 20 minute's from Lancaster!!!
> 
> 
> My dad has a friend who's dad was the inventor of the bendy straw!





LOL!




turtlelubber said:


> Steven Tyler Kelly Clarkson Johnny Depp and Jennifer Lawrence



OMG THAT WOULD BE SOOO KOOL DETAILES????


----------



## Zamric (Jan 26, 2013)

Tom said:


> Will Smith, Will Farell, Josh Brolin, Jim Carey, Leonardo DiCaprio, Rosario Dawson, Arnold Scwartzeneggar, John C. Reilly, Michelle Rodrigues, Patrick Swayze, Jay Leno, Conan O'Brian, Ellen Degeneres, Drew Carey, Russel Crowe, Quentin Tarrantino, The Cohen Brothers, Danny Aiello, Thomas Jane, Patricia Arquette, David Arqutte, Paul Ruebens, Zoe Saldana, Reese Witherspoon, Michael Jordan, Verne Troyer, Jamie Foxx... Ok. I'm tired of thinking about it now, but the list could go on and on and on...



NO FAIR! you work with those guys!


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

Neal said:


> Tortoiseboy, I hate to be the one to tell you this but you're gonna have to do a little better than that



How about this. I met the guy who created the formula for 10W30, lol.

Also met the founder of Cold Stone. He actually lived down the street from me growing up. He had a pool shaped like an ice cream cone, and the cherry on top was a hot tub.[/QUOTE]

That's one kool pool! Lol


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 26, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> I met Prince.....dont know if many of you like him but I do and it was amazing!! I went to his concert....6th time and I was in the second row with my friends. He pointed at me and my friend beside me and we got to go on stage for about a second. Only a second but it was totally amazing!
> 
> anyone like him?



Like some of his songs, and have TREMENDOUS respect for his business savvy...not many artists have beat record labels at their own game!


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I love in Texas where there's no one! But my mom met screech from saved by the bell about 2 years ago and shook Germy camp! Lol our favorite Christian artist! Dang can't spell his first name! Wait I met josh hutcherson! No I didn't buy that would be my BIGGEST life dream that would never happen ahhh a girl can dream.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2022)

I thought I'd attempt to reserect this old but interesting thread.
The vast majority of the posters are no longer on the TFO.
I never mentioned that I used to live down the road from SNAKE OIL salesman Jim Bakker of PTL fame during my brief first marriage and living in Fort Mill South Carolina.
And even more exciting was when elder rapper Flavor Flav was on our plane from Las Vegas to Fort Lauderdale international Airport.
So, no. No big celebrities.

....And I just noticed that this post is not open to further replies.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I'd attempt to reserect this old but interesting thread.
> The vast majority of the posters are no longer on the TFO.
> I never mentioned that I used to live down the road from SNAKE OIL salesman Jim Bakker of PTL fame during my brief first marriage and living in Fort Mill South Carolina.
> And even more exciting was when elder rapper Flavor Flav was on our plane from Las Vegas to Fort Lauderdale international Airport.
> ...


Well, oh mighty moderator, you have the power. . . OPEN IT!!!


----------



## wellington (Sep 26, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, oh mighty moderator, you have the power. . . OPEN IT!!!


I was going to say that, but wasn't sure if closed threads were meant to be opened.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 26, 2022)

- Tom Cruise - was a family friend when I was a young teen as my dad and him raced together at Summit Point Raceway. I was infatuated at that age, can't stand him now. 

- Steven Tyler when I was 12 years old, backstage at what was then the Capitol Center. I saw other band members but he is the only one I interacted with. He's into very young girls, just sayin'. 

- Deidre Hall - December 1989 at Epcot. Our youngest (at that time) was 3 months old, in a stroller wearing Mickey star shaped sunglasses. She stopped, and made her entire entourage stop, to admire him and chat with him. She shared with us that she longed for a baby at that time. I thought it was cool that a star would say something so personal to a stranger in public. She was very, very sweet. 

- Dink/Doink the Clown (can't remember which) He was a midget wrestler who my husband instantly recognized, but I had never heard of. He was recovering from a stroke in 2013 in UF Rehab where our son was recovering from a brain injury. We got to know him very well over the months and he's a wonderful person. 

- The Jackson Five & family while they were taking a break at Magic Kingdom in Disney World, in the 70's. I was just a kid, but it was exciting. My dad was just showing slides the other day and a few pictures of them came up, or I may have forgotten. Michael was a child also, All the brothers and their mom were lined up sitting on the edge of a concrete planter. 

Those are the only ones I can think of off hand.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 27, 2022)

Haven't heard anyone mention the Capital Center in decades.....saw the Stones there in '81 on the 1st *"Final tour"*! LOL Local folks will remember the guy that got hit by lighting after the concert...........years later he shows up in my office as a Local 5 plumber looking for work.....he'd actually been hit twice, years apart. Nice guy but a little "off"....guess a couple bolts of Lighting will do that to a person! LMAO 

This is a cool thread! 

As I read the previous pages.....I realize that it's not really unusual for folks to meet "famous" people.

This could take some time but we'll just throw out a few of the folks for fun....

The original Ronald Macdonald....come on, you guys know who it was, right? I met him on the set of a TV show called Romper Room when I was 6 years old. Willard Scott! 

Helen Keller-my mom taught the deaf

Admiral Rickover

1:1 meeting with Carl Icahn for 45 minutes. He was half drunk.....but we still had a great conversation!

VP Bush1- well, before him, first I met the business end of one of his SS agent's weapons....bet my heartrate exceeded 120 then! (mine doesn't speed up likes yours)

Pres Bush1- a drama free visit this time<LOL>

Pres Trump

Kellyanne Conway

Ivanka -simply one of most beautiful women I have ever touched.....no, not in that way! I slid my hands on her waist as I moved to pass behind her so she wouldn't back up....then I trampled her gowns train! Dang, hadn't seen that but she was cool and pretended not to notice....thankfully!

1:1 Dinner with Tom Brokaw. He NEVER talks about himself but is genuinely interested in other views.

Bryant Gumble- not a popular guy on set, not at all.

The Terminators "wife" (ugh- epitome of "gross" imho)

1:1 lunch with the Orioles pitcher Mike Cuellar - still doesn't speak "Well English" but he loosened right up and didn't bust me too badly for my high school Spanish<LOL>


Saw but didn't actually meet....

John Hinkley-He was housed in a St Elizabeth's nuthouse blockhouse...so we all went to see him when we were doing a pjt there. We yelled at him through the windows & kept telling him that Jodie was there to see him.(yeah, we didn't give a fly'in about the guards) 

Monica Lewinsky- was working at the Mayflower Hotel in DC when she was there to testify--didn't meet, just saw her. 

All nice visits or "meetings" but the one that REALLY stands out, even though it was only a quickly-shaken hand.....maybe because of one of my 1st recollections of 1st grade was coming home to the Cuban crisis on TV.

Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev-remember when he stopped & got out of his car in DC? I always had real respect for him. I did for our President at the time too but Gorby was brave enough and pragmatic enough to end the cold war that many of us grew up with. My kids never had to crawl under their desks at school, I will always be thankful of that.


Like most folks, I will keep remembering other folks I've met after I post this.....

Glad the Great and Powerful Wizard unlocked it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2022)

wellington said:


> I was going to say that, but wasn't sure if closed threads were meant to be opened.


I wasn't sure why it'd been closed


----------



## wellington (Sep 27, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wasn't sure why it'd been closed


I think Yvonne has gone thru old threads and closed them just because they are old and dormant.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

Tom said:


> Will Smith, Will Farell, Josh Brolin, Jim Carey, Leonardo DiCaprio, Rosario Dawson, Arnold Scwartzeneggar, John C. Reilly, Michelle Rodrigues, Patrick Swayze, Jay Leno, Conan O'Brian, Ellen Degeneres, Drew Carey, Russel Crowe, Quentin Tarrantino, The Cohen Brothers, Danny Aiello, Thomas Jane, Patricia Arquette, David Arqutte, Paul Ruebens, Zoe Saldana, Reese Witherspoon, Michael Jordan, Verne Troyer, Jamie Foxx... Ok. I'm tired of thinking about it now, but the list could go on and on and on...


OK.. I'm outta here.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> OK.. I'm outta here.


Come on Tammy. Remember Eartha Kitt???!!


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

Sorry. I see this thread is closed.


----------



## wellington (Sep 27, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Sorry. I see this thread is closed.


You wouldn't be able to post on it if it were closed. Only mods could. 
It's been opened.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 27, 2022)

Come on Tammy, catch up.....it's 2022 already!


LOL

and this just isn't fair;

Will Smith, Will Farell, Josh Brolin, Jim Carey, Leonardo DiCaprio, Rosario Dawson, Arnold Scwartzeneggar, John C. Reilly, Michelle Rodrigues, Patrick Swayze, Jay Leno, Conan O'Brian, Ellen Degeneres, Drew Carey, Russel Crowe, Quentin Tarrantino, The Cohen Brothers, Danny Aiello, Thomas Jane, Patricia Arquette, David Arqutte, Paul Ruebens, Zoe Saldana, Reese Witherspoon, Michael Jordan, Verne Troyer, Jamie Foxx... Ok. I'm tired of thinking about it now, but the list could go on and on and on...


----------



## OliveW (Sep 27, 2022)

I do remember the lightening guy from the Stones concert! I wouldn’t have until you mentioned it. I know the Capital Center has been through many names, and not sure what it is now, but I still call it the Capital Center. LOL 

Same with RFK Stadium. I saw Black Sabbath there as a teenager and not sure what it’s called now. I think that’s the only concert I ever went to there. And the Redskins will always be the Redskins. I refuse to participate in the foolishness that is their renaming. 

I forgot to mention Howard Stern – ewwww, I know. I was working at Giant Pharmacy in Bethesday when I was 16 and he came in one night. I had a pen and paper and asked for his autograph. He took the pen and signed my Giant smock across my boob. So obnoxious. I was too young to react, so I just let him do it. He had a radio show in DC at that time. I forget what it was called.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 27, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Come on Tammy, catch up.....it's 2022 already!
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


 
I agree! Tom needs banned from this thread.   He clearly doesn't live the peasant life the rest of us do.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

wellington said:


> You wouldn't be able to post on it if it were closed. Only mods could.
> It's been opened.


I was just joking...but was not sure if Yvonne was closing it...thanks! I like this old thread.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

...and hey, all you guys who have met so many famous people, remember, they also met YOU.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 27, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> ...and hey, all you guys who have met so many famous people, remember, they also met YOU.


THAT is a great point.....come to think of it, I should charge my kid to live here......I mean, she gets to live with ME! LOL


Wow, O is a true native....the Cap center was torn down 20 years ago, its a business park now. Fedex replaced the Skins field, I think they play soccer there now but there's talk every couple years to turn RFK into a park after they tear it down....when I tried out, they still played at RFK.

I didn't mention all the ball players cause most are just regular guys earning a living....I took snaps from HOF center Jeff Bostic and their other long snapper at the time, John Brandes.....and just like they say, it came back at 50mph-laces up with Jeff....like coming out of a shotgun! 

THAT was Toms list......??.......figures<LOL>!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 27, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Come on Tammy, catch up.....it's 2022 already!
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


This post has been dormant for nine years until I poked it.
I imagine Tom's list is even longer now


----------



## OliveW (Sep 27, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> THAT is a great point.....come to think of it, I should charge my kid to live here......I mean, she gets to live with ME! LOL
> 
> 
> Wow, O is a true native....the Cap center was torn down 20 years ago, its a business park now. Fedex replaced the Skins field, I think they play soccer there now but there's talk every couple years to turn RFK into a park after they tear it down....when I tried out, they still played at RFK.
> ...



Born and raised. Moved to WV at 18 when I got out of first marriage. Then moved back to Silver Spring 1990-2000. Been completely away from the area since 2000. Moved to FL in 2007, so very out of the loop on current events. I had no idea the Capital Center was torn down. Last I heard it was named after a phone company, but I forget which. 

Any yes, Tom is clearly livin' large! LOL


----------



## Shelled (Sep 27, 2022)

A friend of mine still uses a photo of her and Nelson Mandela, at his house, as her profile picture.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 27, 2022)

Shelled said:


> A friend of mine still uses a photo of her and Nelson Mandela, at his house, as her profile picture.


Heck. Wish I could find that great shot of me and Bobby McGee.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 27, 2022)

You need to find that Trucker Tammy.....and sing every song that driver knew.....

till you find it


----------



## OliveW (Sep 28, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Heck. Wish I could find that great shot of me and Bobby McGee.



I married him so .... He's no longer thumbing diesels down. We own a few of our own now.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 28, 2022)

Feeling good was good enough for me...


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 30, 2022)

Years ago and because we are terrible parents, we made all of our kids join "swim team" for at least one season, so they didn't drown<LOL>.

At one of the meets, we didn't know who he was going to become, Michael Phelps was racing against the clock in an event, no one else was in the pool and he set a new Md State record. He was around 13 or 14 them.


----------



## mark1 (Oct 1, 2022)

muhammad ali , larry holmes , ernie shavers , aaron pryor , buster douglas , ray mancini , mike dokes , greg richardson , bobby joe young , harry arroyo , don king , danny greene ..... folks may not know them but they are all famous in that they all are engraved in history forever , i grew up around world champions and gangsters ........


----------

